# New to BabyBump



## kingy9467

Hello everybody, I'm new here, but I am so eager to meet some new people and find some much needed support. 

There's not really too much to share. But I'll try, I'd really love to get to know you all here :)

I'm 22 years old, turning 23 in May. My husband and I got married July 9th, 2011 in our Hometown in Virginia. He later joined the Airforce and we are now living in California, about 3 hours north of LA on base.

Before we moved I worked as a dog groomer for petsmart, and now here in Cali I am getting ready to start a new job grooming at the local petco and train into their salon management position. I'm very excited about it.

I have 2 kitties, a grey tabby I adopted at 8wks who is now 2 years old named Chevrolet; and black and white boy we adopted at a year old who is now about to turn 2 named Lincoln. They are, of course, the best kitties ever. :)

My husband and I have been ttc ever since we got married, and we did not expect to have so much trouble. I've never had any issues or any hint of infertility, and neither has he persay... but for whatever reason we have been unsuccessful in our every attempt for the last year and 7 months. It's disheartening and I'm constantly looking to other peoples' experiences to help give me hope. I've browsed Baby Bump posts for months now, so I decided it was finally time to join the family in a sense :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:flower: Welcome To BNB :flower:


----------



## Mummyboo

Welcome to b n b I'm also new here x



:flower:


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## chellettc

hi, im new here too :wohoo:


----------



## Mummyboo

Hi to you also


----------



## kingy9467

Thanks everybody for the welcomes! :hug:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello and welcome :wave:


----------



## Hopeful1479

Hello everyone I am new to BB and its my first time TTC... I am 34, married now 3 months to a wonderful man. Currently my babies are 2 dogs and a cat!! I joined this site to find support and people like myself who are new to this whole mommy world...

Here is a little info about my TTC history... I came off BC in October (pill), so far my cycles have been 38 days, 36 days and 37 days... I am not so savvy at ovulation tracking because my cycles are so messed up.

I am here to hear others stories, learn best practices and make some friends... 
Thanks for having me!!


----------



## kingy9467

Welcome! :)


----------

